# Checkpoint garage,



## maqs (May 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, my names maqs, i love everything audi especially the t.t. im an audi trained technician, i've left a post on the garages section, i've just left dundee audi and now work for a garage in arbroath called checkpoint, wanted to let everyone no that i think its stupid how much audi drivers have to pay at visits to the dealership. just a little message to say u can have your car maintained to the highest of levels by an audi trained technician for a fractino of the price, have a look at my other post and let me know what you think, thanks, maqs.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.Too far away for me. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome do you do house calls :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome matey...... we have a checkpoint in aberdeen but the only do steroes,wheels,suspension etc.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to the Playground [smiley=jester.gif]

Hev x
ps. you are not far from phope and I .....closer than Aberdeen anyway :wink:


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Not planning on opening in Inverness are you??? lol Dundee is a fair drive, but always useful if I'm heading South for a few days... Maybe catch up sometime.

Cheers


----------

